
Don't Come to the Dark Side - Tomte
http://www.dau.mil/pubscats/ATL%20Docs/Sep-Oct11/Ward.pdf
======
durzagott
While I enjoyed this article, it feels like the author has setup a strawman
specifically so he could tear it down. I've never heard anyone say they wish
they could have Darth Vader as a PM.

Also, at what point is project considered a "Death Star"? Does the Apollo
program fit into this category? We only went to the Moon a handful of times,
but I wouldn't consider that to be a waste of resources. Are we to never
attempt engineering on a scale that dwarfs our current capability?

~~~
mathattack
I have heard of similar - people wanting an asshole to push things through.
Maybe I've spent too much time around big banks.

------
camino020
Interesting article, but completely missing the point of R2D2 in movie.

I know because when I was in 4th grade I wrote an essay for a school
assignment which was supposed to be about your role model and who do you want
to be like when you grow up. And mine was about R2D2. And it was not because
of his operational characteristics, but because of his human ones.

I got laughed a lot at for it back then, but looking back at it now it makes
perfect sense. From all the characters in the movie, R2D2 is the only one who
is completely selflessly dedicated to helping others. He is also very brave,
and at the same time has feelings and compassion. If you didn't pick that up
form the movie, watch them again. He also does not just execute orders. He can
think for himself. And even has a sense of humor. R2 was Lucas's top hero,
DESPITE his purely functional and minimal design, and because of his BRAVE and
PURE HEART. It seems like his unassuming appearance and attitude fooled more
than a storm trooper.

~~~
cyphunk
... you should submit your 4th grade essay to Dau.mil. Apparently this is the
level of research they are looking for.

------
thaumasiotes
_All_ of the examples in this essay come from Star Wars. Sure, it's funny, but
the problem with a policy piece based entirely on fictional events is that you
can freely conclude whatever you want. "This is the kind of thing, that,
properly interpreted, _might_ happen" just has much less weight than even
"this happened once".

That said, I did love this quote from the article (and it seems the editors
did too):

> More than one writer inexplicably complimented Vader’s leadership style,
> conveniently overlooking his use of telekinetic strangulation as a primary
> motivational approach.

------
ColinWright
This deserves a much, much better title. It's engaging, accurate, and made me
think about a few things. Others will dismiss it as trivial - I think it's
worth the two minute read.

~~~
Tomte
I would have liked to add a short better description in parentheses, but I
guess this is frowned upon, isn't it?

------
chrisbennet
When it comes to large military projects, I'm not sure that these "failed"
projects are really failures.

Maybe the real goal of these projects isn't to make us safer. Perhaps it is
just a way to funnel taxpayer money to certain interests. If the latter is
true, these projects may be viewed as tremendously successful.

